# Catching a edge?



## Technine Icon (Jan 15, 2009)

Yes, for the most part. U could detune your edges. However, no matter what board your riding, it comes down to technique. U could be leaning to far back or forward.


----------



## deerpark30 (Jun 27, 2009)

Yeah I think it is the leaning, I am trying to make the transition from being on one surface to another. B/c when I go heelside/toeside I lean into it so I can carve.


----------



## deerpark30 (Jun 27, 2009)

Snowolf said:


> Anytime you are on a box or a rail, you have got to keep the board flat based and your weight stacked vertically over the board. Any lean or tilt and you are going to slip out. I can do 50/50`s no problem, but my boardslides are horrible because, like so many new park riders, I am super paranoid about catching the leading edge and I lean back up the rail too much and the board slips out in front of me.
> 
> It is really a tough thing to commit to and trust that you won`t catch that edge. I am battling this problem myself.



Thanks its nice to know that I am not alone.


----------



## seant46 (Dec 8, 2009)

Snowolf said:


> Anytime you are on a box or a rail, you have got to keep the board flat based and your weight stacked vertically over the board. Any lean or tilt and you are going to slip out. I can do 50/50`s no problem, but my boardslides are horrible because, like so many new park riders, I am super paranoid about catching the leading edge and I lean back up the rail too much and the board slips out in front of me.
> 
> It is really a tough thing to commit to and trust that you won`t catch that edge. I am battling this problem myself.


This is why on my park board the edge is really rounded off, then i don't have to worry as much. I tried the park once on my other board that i only slightly de-tuned and caught in a front board. That sucked.


----------

